# Broadcom FullMAC WiFi integration



## eternal_noob (Apr 30, 2022)

Any news on https://freebsdfoundation.org/project/broadcom-fullmac-wifi-integration/ ?
Is there a project page / wiki i can peek at?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 4, 2022)

The Foundation page above (not dated) seems to be from 2019.



> Is there a project page / wiki i can peek at?



Not that I can find. 

A Google search led me to Reddit:

Has someone successfully set up WiFi on broadcom bcm43228 device ? : freebsd


----------



## covacat (May 4, 2022)

bcm43228 is not 'fullmac' rather softmac in broadcom/linux speak

i hacked bwn(4) to support it but performance is not very good / about 1MB/s if you are lucky
(don't have a 5GHz AP to test it on, only 2.4) (it works shitty in linux too with the b43 opensource driver)
anyway mine is pci not sdio 

pi zero w wifi works in netbsd current but performance is not great and it also locks after a (short) while
netbsd driver (bwfm) is ported from openbsd so the openbsd one might be better


----------

